# Karcher K2.02 + Snow foam lance help



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just inherited a Karcher K2.02 pressure washer according to the writing on the side and I'm looking for some help in adding a snow foam lance to it but not what I need so any help would be great.

I found this on eBay...any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180954193197?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

From what I've heard the standard lances aren't up to much. 
One of the most recommend is The Autobrite Direct HD Foam Lance, it's in the group buy section with some really good deals

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196592


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome thanks that looks like what I'm after


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

No worries, glad to have helped...


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

Defo go for the Autobrite lance, just be mindful you'll prob be getting no more than 5 litres per minute through it so not very powerful, need at least 10 lph for a better foam. I need to get a better one myself


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Mish said:


> Defo go for the Autobrite lance, just be mindful you'll prob be getting no more than 5 litres per minute through it so not very powerful, need at least 10 lph for a better foam. I need to get a better one myself


Is that the one you're using at the moment? It was just a gimme until I get my own but if I can get a lance that produces decent foam I'll keep it


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

Mine is k2.900 it foams but a stronger PW produces a dried foam so of dwells better.

I'm going to upgrade mine in the new year but it does ok for now


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmmm might hold out for a better PW first then


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No you can get the snow foam lance now it WILL work with what you have.
Then when you upgrade just vchange thie fitting if you need too
As sergai says
SIMPLES


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

As above, when I get a new one if its not a karcher I'll just buy a new attachment


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

So I'd I get the karcher fitting plus snow foam lance and think it's garbage can i just buy a nilfisk adapter as I've got nearly £50 worth of nectar points to swap for Argooos or Amazon to buy a nilfisk?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

adapters are ony 5/6£ at the most
and you can make the snow gun fit any washer:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool ta, i think I'll just buy the karcher one then if it's crap get a new nilfisk PW. Where can i get just the adapters from? The usual suspects I presume?


----------

